# T Bullets



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Anyone tried these or have any reviews of them handy?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

There are some decent reviews of them online. They are certainly not a beginner pro hormone, you will shut down quite hard so a PCT is a must on these. If you are going to run them dont do so for more than 4 weeks. There are better prohormones IMO


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

marc said:


> There are some decent reviews of them online. They are certainly not a beginner prohormone, you will shut down quite hard so a PCT is a must on these. If you are going to run them dont do so for more than 4 weeks. There are better prohormones IMO


such as Marc?

no idea what PCT is or what shut down means haha?


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Post Cycle Therapy - used to elevate natural test levels.

Shut down is when your body reduces the amount of natural testosterone to produce since there is an over abundance of synthetic test from using PH and AAS.

Please read and do research on using any PH, especially in regards to oral administration.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

AndyMulz said:


> such as Marc?
> 
> no idea what PCT is or what shut down means haha?


Dont run a PH without reading up on Shut down, PCT, and the possible side effects that could come with them. Beginner PH's would be epi, RPN havoc or Halovol V . But even these would require a solid PCT and will shut down your natural test levels.

Read this Which Prohormone is right for me?

and What is a Pro-Hormone?


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Cheers guys.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Is PCT completely essential?

christ with the pro hormone , the pct and milk thistle it all adds up.


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Health over wealth.

Save on a few quid and increase potential risks and sides, no thanks, especially when using a product such as a PH the first time.

Either do it properly or not at all.

Up to you and I would just like to add, Ive never done PH nor am I a qualified academic within this field to give advice.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Mandirigma said:


> Health over wealth.
> 
> Save on a few quid and increase potential risks and sides, no thanks, especially when using a product such as a PH the first time.
> 
> ...


I have and I am. Completly agree, PCT is a must if you want your natural Test levels to return to normal in the fastest possible time.


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

Gonna get some RPN Havoc , Extreme Anabolic PCT AND Milk thistle.

Does this sound like on okay stack.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

my mate used some t bullets and he blew up like a balloon , loads of water retension , hes now using some other stuff , if u use any type of roid be it pro hormones/designer or the real thing u have to do a propar PCT , and eat very clean during and after your course as you will lose what u have gained , to be honest if your doing mma i wouldnt bother , if i were to do a course it would be Turinabol or Anavar both oral and no gyno or water retension although both expensive , oral steroid course is between 6 to 8 weeks , and a 6 week PCT

some good reading here

Bodybuilding Steroids & Other Performance Drugs


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Havoc is a good beginner cycle, it is EPI based so the sides are low - if you are going to run a PH, Havoc is a good choice IMO


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Trust Marc on this (at least from an online only perspective and past posts, he doesnt spout crap (from what Ive seen)).

Andy, I would say, it would good to read things yourself and make an educated decision.

Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

my mates taking dragon nutrition pro EPI at the mo and getting good results

https://dragonnutrition.co.uk//index.php/catalog/products/


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

Second the above. Listen to Marc and Si-K (whom by the way I haven't heard from on here for a while?) as they're advice is spot on. Marc also stores a lot of supplements too so ask him direct. I used hdrol with thistle and pct from Marc after his and si's advice and the cycle was good although I think next time, as I'm around 95kg I should maybe up the dosage to get best effects


----------



## CraigM (Jul 27, 2011)

quite often the sides from prohormones are worse than using gear so why bother doing them when you could do gear gain more and have less sides.


----------

